# abaddon the despoiler conversion



## Arkhand (May 13, 2008)

I wanted a more impressive and dynamic look ing model for abaddon when i noticed a few considerable similarities between him and the platic lord in terminator armour. so i took my old abaddon apart and used the pieces in combination with the chaos lord to make this.






















































notice how the leg and shoulder decorations are of the same thing. for the torso i used guitar string for the pipes and green stuff for a few other bits. i need a little help for adding a chaos star to the plate abaddon has around his stomach. all suggestions and comments welcome.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Pretty cool, for next time id recommend stripping the other model before.


----------



## Arkhand (May 13, 2008)

yeah, i probably ought to get some paint stripper as i repaint things a lot. most of the time however it makes no difference once finished. any suggestions for the chaos star on his stomach, its too small to use any chaos stars i have, and i am not good enough at sculpting to do it really. i am considering painting one on.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

The spikes with trophies makes look him unbalanced imho. Appart from that, it looks good.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the only thing I don't like is the topknot, but I've always found that to look silly and stupid, personally I would of kept it off and mounted him a tiny bit further back on the base


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Hm... I like him.

Is there something about Abbadon in particular that makes people want to repose him? I guess the mini is pretty old and static.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

odinsgrandson said:


> Hm... I like him.
> 
> Is there something about Abbadon in particular that makes people want to repose him? I guess the mini is pretty old and static.


and small, very small


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

My beef with the abadon model is that he is (arguably) the most powerfull chaos lord curently among the living, and yet he is a head and a half shorter than your generic termie lord. I love this conversion. 

As far as the chaos star, you could try makeing a mould of abadons chest with GS (Idea comeing from someone who has never been in the same room with GS) or as you said, paint it on.

EDIT: Ninjad by stella. lol


----------



## Arkhand (May 13, 2008)

Thanks all, I agree with the comments on the abaddon model, he is old and static, that is why i am doing this, i also agree that his topknot and troophy racks are a little ott, but i included them to make sure it was obvious he is abbaddon and not a lord. I was very concious of the relatively small number of changes to this model when i was doing it. i have started painting now and have resolved to paint a black legion symbol on his stomach.

P.S who likes the fire on his base?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I actually thought it was some kind of jagged rock formation, difficult to judge when still green, but it don't look that much like flame, look at some of the witch hunter models or the balrog for examples and guides


----------



## Arkhand (May 13, 2008)

Here are my first efforts at painting him, i have done the black and gold parts and i am moving onto the details.











with the flame, i have done it before with greenstuff, which worked much better, but it normally looks a lot better painted. as with my chaos titan.


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

ya model looks great mate


----------



## Arkhand (May 13, 2008)

Have finished painting him, any tips for improvement can be added if necessary, so all comments welcome. 








































I am pretty pleased with how he turned out.


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

looks pretty good being your sorta new to Green stuff
i made my own abbadon very much for the same reason you did
i used the ultramarine leaders main body and the plastic Chaos lords legs and a few other this but much to the same effect as yours


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

for those that havn't figured the top-knot thing out, in fluff he wheres it, so it speaks that the model should as well, it is pne of those things that if i see it in the field like that i automatical;ly know that he is abbadon.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks great ..however the reds could stand to gain sum depth try mutiple layers of lighter dry brushed reds with some vary diluted black ink.


----------



## Cheerios (Jun 27, 2015)

Mark of chaos undivided from a rhino pack works really well. I wish i had a camera i made one from scratch. Hes holding a ripped apart sm torso like in the codex, and i dont like top ponytails either, for veterans of the long war i gave him a beard. Qball.

Soften the mark of chaos w plastic glue and bend it around something metal to fit to his tummy then hold it there pinning the edges

Chains hanging between the trophies are sexy, raider bits helped me there.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

@Cheerios hey welcome to the forums! We're always looking for new members who have good thoughts to contribute.

Check the date on the thread next time before you post. The last post in this thread was just about 6 years ago. I doubt the original poster (OP) is still an active member.


----------

